
Instagram Is Testing Getting Rid of Likes - ycombonator
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019/05/instagram-is-testing-getting-rid-of-likes.html
======
flywithdolp
I can't imagine Instagram without likes

If they gonna do it, I believe their users will become happier overall

